
White House announces creation of AI and quantum research institutes - elsewhen
https://venturebeat.com/2020/08/26/white-house-announces-creation-of-ai-and-quantum-research-institutes/
======
randtrain34
> $1 billion falls on the conservative side of the AI investment spectrum.
> When U.S. CTO Michael Kratsios revealed last September that U.S. government
> agencies requested nearly $1 billion in nondefense AI research spending for
> the fiscal year ending in September 2020, representatives from Intel,
> Nvidia, and IEEE said the U.S. would need to set aside more for AI R&D.
> Separately, national security think tank Center for a New American Security
> called for federal spending on high-risk/high-reward AI research to increase
> to $25 billion by 2025 to avoid “brain drain,” and the Stanford Institute
> for Human-Centered Artificial Intelligence asserts the government must spend
> $120 billion within the decade on AI research and education and the national
> AI ecosystem.

While great to see progress in this area, this is ultimately not enough.

